# Teal Season Countdown / Teal Sightings Reports Thread



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

39 days until Go Time!!!!

Ready to smell that mud, feel that burn of OFF, hear that buzz of mesquitos, and more importantly shoot some teal in the face!!!

Seen 3 bwt yesterday at my place in Brazoria County. These have been here all year, but in the next couple weeks we should start seeing those first few flocks. Full moon coming up should kick the first push!

Good luck to every one!

"Pray for Rain"


----------



## [email protected]

Haven't seen any yet in my area between Port Lavaca-Seadrift-POC but expect the first flights could show just about any day now.


----------



## kweber

my ol' scarred Rem 1100 w/26in skeet barrel is ready for Colo. Co.
gonna save a few for teal and oyster gumbo when the northers blow.


----------



## Mojo281

kweber said:


> Gonna save a few for teal and oyster gumbo when the northers blow.


Mouth is watering...

Can't wait to grill up some fresh teal birds!! Being able to shoot 6 this year will be nice as well! :dance:


----------



## Timemachine

Mojo281 said:


> ..... Being able to shoot 6 this year will be nice as well! :dance:


Ain't it the truth. Between the refuge, the lease and a friends place, we will be putting the hurt on them........BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Timemachine

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...104&msg=countdown+till+Teal+season+2013&csz=1


----------



## tokavi

Working on the ranch this past wekend and saw 2 different pairs of bluewings. Also saw a flock of ducks in the distance that sure looked like teal.


----------



## Bull Minnow

My place just needs a gusher for 2 hours...May 3-4 inch rain in 2 hours would be perfect


----------



## CHarrisonLSON

We saw a group of bluewings in Rockport this past weekend and have heard reports of small flocks in the Katy area. They're coming!


----------



## MattyMaster

garwood loaded


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*BWT*

Seen a dozen BWT at end of last week make a fly by on one of the ponds I was working on in Brazoria County! Wont be long now!


----------



## Timemachine

32 DAY to go. 

We shot a round of sporting Clays on Saturday. Getting the old eye tuned up!!


----------



## kweber

MattyMaster said:


> garwood loaded


really... woulda thought they'd be showing up after the full moon around the 21st.


----------



## Tail Chaser

All I've seen is Mexican Whistlers so far, and lot's of them. I've never seen so many in my area as a matter of fact.


----------



## chuck leaman

No teal yet but the first crop rice is getting cut now in a lot of places. When it gets reflooded for second crop we will start seeing a few. Not a lot of water out there to hold em right now.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Go Time!*

31 days!!!


----------



## tokavi

Saw a flock of 6 bluewings yesterday afternoon working some of our marsh on the ranch. Also saw a pair about a mile down from the first sighting. Anyone else getting goosebumps yet?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

tokavi said:


> Saw a flock of 6 bluewings yesterday afternoon working some of our marsh on the ranch. Also saw a pair about a mile down from the first sighting. Anyone else getting goosebumps yet?


Yes sir, I sure am!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Teal*

Full moon next week. They should start showing up in huge numbers mid next week! Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Mojo281

Everyone be sure to buy your teal tags now...


----------



## chuck leaman

Mojo281 said:


> Everyone be sure to buy your teal tags now...


Just got mine today with my new license.


----------



## Capt Jim West

Working at my ranch near Winnie I've seen several groups of tree ducks, a couple groups of wood ducks and 1 small group of blue wings yesterday. 

Rice is being cut all over Chambers County now. Water is not a problem on the east side of Houston. Most if not all of the farmers are planing a second growth of rice on the east side of town.


----------



## Goose Lover

I saw one bluewing today northwest of Edna along with 35-40 Mottled Ducks.


----------



## Goose Lover

Saw 3 bluewings today west of Midfield along with approximately 100 Whistling Ducks and 20 Mottled Ducks.


----------



## marshhunter

saw a group of about 30 singles in matagorda this morning
can't wait to smack some rice rockets!


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

marshhunter said:


> *saw a group of about 30 singles* in matagorda this morning
> can't wait to smack some rice rockets!
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


Things duck hunters say. :biggrin:


----------



## Timemachine

25 days!!!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

Seeing increasing amounts of teal, yesterday saw pintails and woodies along with the usual mottle and squelies! Could use a shot of rain in case anyone has some extra !


----------



## kevin11mic

Mojo281 said:


> Everyone be sure to buy your teal tags now...


DO Hwattt?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Mojo281 said:


> Everyone be sure to buy your teal tags now...


Got mine on Saturday in Corpus, they had a bunch of leftover tags from last year too, so I picked some of those up as well ...



marshhunter said:


> *saw a group of about 30 singles in matagorda this morning*





Fishin' Soldier said:


> Things duck hunters say. :biggrin:


Also :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## water turkey2

Blue moon tonight. Should be a bunch of new teal by this weekend.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Drove out to my fav o rite spot yesterday....Bone dry


----------



## Tail Chaser

I saw one small group flying over Lost Lake this past Saturday, but that was it.


----------



## Timemachine

water turkey2 said:


> Blue moon tonight. Should be a bunch of new teal by this weekend.


THIS!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Found a couple dozen in a second cut rice crop last night looking for dove.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Checked our places today and nothing yet.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Teal*

21 days 20 hours 39 minutes 20 seconds..

Havnt seen any in Brazoria County yet!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

Out in the marsh master all day today doing some roller chopping. Saw a few scattered clocks of 8-10. And the usual pairs trading between ponds. Hopefull this stuff in the gulf will kick some rain our way, but even without it we are in great shape water wise.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*BWT*

Well we are getting some much needed rain along the coast. Should have some good sheet water for all the new BWT showing up any day.


----------



## chuck leaman

Saw 2 dozen near Markham yesterday. Lots of rice is still getting cut and there isn't a lot of water out there for them yet.


----------



## 3CK

Saw about 100+ on a scouting trip up north this weekend.


----------



## TXWingStinger

Went out to the property in China to check the dove numbers Friday evening and saw 100-200 bw. Trading between crawfish ponds and rice. Can't wait to get on em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SwineAssassiN

axsbilly said:


> Well we are getting some much needed rain along the coast. Should have some good sheet water for all the new BWT showing up any day.


i cant wait!:bounce:


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Teal*

17 days!!!!


----------



## chuck leaman

Got my ammo and my tags. :spineyes:


----------



## Goose Lover

Saw two bluewing's in Brazoria County this afternoon.


----------



## TXGold

Got my blue wing, green wing and red wing tags all lined up on my lanyard by my goose chokes.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*BWT*

Seen couple dozen BWT yesterday while out at the farm. Danbury, Brazoria County..

Every year once I see the first few I always see the larger groups show up with in days. Its time......


----------



## Goose Lover

The two I saw yesterday were flying over the wetland units on the Brazoria NWR.

The refuge appears to have some excellent looking habitat at the moment.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

TXGold said:


> Got my blue wing, green wing and red wing tags all lined up on my lanyard by my goose chokes.


You are still chasing your redwings? After my first one I knew better.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*15 days!*

Hard to believe its just about here!

15 Days until Go Time!


----------



## TXGold

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You are still chasing your redwings? After my first one I knew better.


Nope got them during a blue moon when I was 19 in Tampico, back in 96(Hell of a hurricane party during Opal). Got my purple wings at the laminator too, just not in yet to put on my lanyard by my goose chocker.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I can't take it anymore ... I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*BWT*

Well starting to see a few more small groups of teal in one of my favorite ponds. Still no big groups yet, but very soon! Danbury, Brazoria County!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Something major is gonna have to happen... heat index over 100 the next week and we have zero birds here on the South Texas coast. We have water too, 3-5 inches the last 10 days..

Now I know all the outfitters have more birds than they've ever seen. 

I'm just saying!!


----------



## Swampstomper

Need a good cool front to break the heatwave in the midwest. With the prolonged cold weather this past spring I would,nt be surprised to see migrations running a bit late this season.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I have seen about 30-40 the past two mornings around the winnie area.


----------



## Beaux

I saw 4 decent flocks in the Fennett/Winnie area Sunday morning. No birds in the Trinity river area yet.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Saw a big wad of birds between Sour Lake and Nome yesterday afternoon ... and 3 in Jennings. Just three.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Had about 50 or so Sunday morning


----------



## Tail Chaser

Saw zilch at Wallisville this past weekend.


----------



## bigmike76

3 small groups of 6-10 in Port A this weekend


----------



## chad

I saw a huge flock of teal Monday on San Jose Island between Blind Pass and the Lydia Ann Channel.... looked like a swarm of bees there were so many.


----------



## TXWingStinger

Sunday morning I easily saw more teal than doves. Worst dove opener I can remember in a long time for us but we definitely have the teal right now in the china area, saw probably 3 - 400 flying in groups of 10-15 right at daylight heading directly towards our blind. Don't know if they were going to it as we tried to stay as far away from it as we could with our shooting but I sure hope they were. 9 1/2 days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Goose Lover

I saw 3 near Midfield on Monday.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Saw 8-12 on one of our ponds south of El Campo yesterday.


----------



## chuck leaman

Around 60 in our rice West of East Bernard.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*BWT*

I seen 2 groups of 10-12 yesterday evening at my place in Danbury!


----------



## DUman08

saw between 30 and 40 south of Waller Monday.


----------



## chuck leaman

And the Vineyard in Eagle Lake has a ton.


----------



## ranchobob

chuck leaman said:


> And the Vineyard in Eagle Lake has a ton.


:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks
Imagine that


----------



## chuck leaman

Robert, I sat there for 20 minutes yesterday evening watching them. They were all in the rice over there.


----------



## Goose Lover

Saw 30 today west of Midfield.

A friend gave me a report that he saw many hundreds of Bluewings on four flooded moist soil units northwest of Edna this morning.


----------



## N2Fowl

Went to the lease over the week to do some work, saw several hundred BW just south Nada.... wont be long, cant wait for the opener.


----------



## Tail Chaser

Saw a small group fly over beltway and Philippine St. of all places yesterday. Hoping to see some when we get out to our blind tomorrow for some more maintenance.


----------



## Timemachine

I am fricking quivering!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch

LMAO.. Easy Boy!!



Timemachine said:


> I am fricking quivering!!!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

*Teal Arrival*

If we have any north breezes this week, they will pile in here. Biggest challange most of us are going to face is water to hold them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Timemachine said:


> I am fricking quivering!!!!


I am with ya!! We need this! ---> :cloud::cloud::cloud:

Predicting CLEAR bluebird days for the opener too....


----------



## wtc3

Nada near Collegeport


----------



## Gilbert

anyone know where they are at on public land?


----------



## dbarham

Gilbert said:


> anyone know where they are at on public land?


Xpress 89 is taking me:beer:


----------



## Gilbert

dbarham said:


> Xpress 89 is taking me:beer:


is he taking you to those wastewater discharge ponds. :spineyes: :slimer:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

gilbert said:


> anyone know where they are at on public land?


29.367402 -94.926637


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

Made a little round with our biologist this morning and saw a few hundred. Water is loaded with duck food so when they do all show up they'll be happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Russ757

I keep hearing all these reports, but I still havent seen a single bird on the coast!


----------



## clint623

Russ757 said:


> I keep hearing all these reports, but I still havent seen a single bird on the coast!


Yep same here. I'm scouting this morning headed east near the LA border all the way to anahuac.

KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## Xpress89

Gilbert said:


> anyone know where they are at on public land?


why would they tell u


----------



## capthunterdude

I am down here in Deep South Texas and I have seen a total of 11 teal my last two trips out to scout. Last weekend I spotted 9 and this morning I spotted 2 singles. I have two place that are looking perfect for the little guys and there is not much water else where. We are getting decent rain as of late so that may change things a little. We need some weather to push 'em down here.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Just wait, north breezes are coming, we are also expecting more rain this week! Bug spray, plenty of it.

If you can scout after Wednesday, there is about to be a large change in bird sightings! Are ya'll ready?


----------



## deleonl

*Karnes County Teal*

Seen a group of 30 or so on our pond near Kenedy


----------



## kingfish58

Anybody see any in the surf side area


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Saw more blinds than birds in east matty this weekend (9/8). Actually saw zero teal all day.


----------



## Tail Chaser

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Saw more blinds than birds in east matty this weekend (9/8). Actually saw zero teal all day.


Same here at our blind near Anahuac. The only things flying were mosquitos and dragonflies. sad_smiles


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Teal*

Only seen about 30-40 at my place this weekend. (Danbury)

But I seen probably 500+ whistlers. Every year when they show up in big nubers like this the teal are only few days after them. I hope this stays true!

5 days!!!


----------



## Big-Buck

have only seen 4 teal in the corpus area, anyone down here had any more sightings?


----------



## Rack Ranch

Nope.... not here yet..



Big-Buck said:


> have only seen 4 teal in the corpus area, anyone down here had any more sightings?


----------



## wennis1

We saw two or three dozen on our pond two weeks ago in Hempstead. We are still holding a good amount of water. I hope they are thick in there Saturday morning. I am going to shoot 'em in the face!


----------



## tealslayer

Scouted this weekend between Rock Island and Garwood and saw several thousand in the usual places off fm1693


----------



## TXWingStinger

Had 200 or 300 at our place in china the opening weekend of dove and then only saw maybe a dozen this weekend? Don't know where they went but I hope they come back, or some of their relatives show up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Cant wait for the opener but it sucks being in high school and not being able to scout! Plan on scouting some of the places we hunted last year on friday afternoon and hope i get lucky and find them for saturday morning. Last years opener was a bust due to not being able to scout during the week but I'm hoping we'll get lucky this year!


----------



## chuck leaman

I have a report from this morning of good numbers of teal off of 1162 in our rice.


----------



## Swampstomper

We had over a thousand on our ponds along 1162 last week but they left by last weekend. Hope they stick around this time. Should be a push of birds through there after the war in Garwood opening morning.


----------



## ROBALO23

*Any teal in bays around port lavaca*

Our ponds are dry..... Would it be worth trying around carunchua or Keller or lavaca?


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Just saw a group of 6 flying over cy fair


----------



## Bull Minnow

I can't wait! However, I am not hearing great reports yet. Someone please give a good report other than the Vinyard


----------



## Xpress89

Not seeing many in Brazoria county area..... Groups of 10-30 here and there....


----------



## Rack Ranch

We have been getting hammered with rain... A lot of water to scatter the birds so our coastal hunt may be a bust... Still gonna try it.......................


----------



## chubri777

Three groups this morning on the back side of Lake Corpus Christi totaling maybe 45 birds. First I've seen.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Maybe with this small front coming Sunday/Monday, the birds will be here Friday night into Saturday


----------



## NOCREEK

*Lake Conroe Crowd?*

Anybody ever hunt Conroe for the Teal opener? Wondering if its gonna be a circus? I've lived up here forever but have only hunted big ducks and Woodies late. Any opinion on the Teal arrival if any and the crowds? Thanks!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Anybody seen any teal in the Corpus/Port A area yet?


----------



## Gilbert

Pay my gas and beer bill and I'll go scout for you lazy hunters. Send me you spots with cash.


----------



## JFolm

Gilbert said:


> Pay my gas and beer bill and I'll go scout for you lazy hunters. Send me you spots with cash.


What's the exchange rate for dollars to pesos now a days?


----------



## Beaux

C-roe does have water, was productive last year, maybe it will be this year?


----------



## Mojo281

Beaux said:


> C-roe does have water, was productive last year, maybe it will be this year?


 And another 25 hunters will be joining you now...


----------



## chuck leaman

Lots of teal and a flock of pintails to boot West of Garwood in the FM 333 and CR 114 area.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

Only seeing few small groups in Brazoria County still! 

But whistlers galore! They need to go ahead and let us shoot a couple whistlers during teal season. There seems to be no shortage of those!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I heard last night a few days ago there were 10,000 birds on the prairie between Eagle Lake and Wharton coming over in waves and the next day there were gone.

Probably sitting on "a pond" in Edna right now sleeping waiting for the next moon to bug out on ...


----------



## chuck leaman

During the day they are in the rice and hard to spot. We have been seeing them at first light and at sunset.


----------



## copano_son

They are thick in Ft. Bend County around the Brazos River!


----------



## jdupton

chuck leaman said:


> Lots of teal and a flock of pintails to boot West of Garwood in the FM 333 and CR 114 area.


I know where that is and who hunts it!!


----------



## Goose Lover

I saw zero teal today near Collegport and Midfield. 

Plenty of water on some moist soil units and they look great but nothing for ducks of any kind.


----------



## Profish00

Something is burning Greens lake area. That should help.


----------



## Bull Minnow

I am pumped up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A few more hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KSOP

Any reports from the East Bernard/ Lissie area? Haven't had any time to scout!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Fired uP!*

Even thought they are not here in huge numbers yet, I am Fired Up!

21 Hours 6 Minutes 5 seconds until Legal shooting time!!!!


----------



## MWP

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I heard last night a few days ago there were 10,000 birds on the prairie between Eagle Lake and Wharton coming over in waves and the next day there were gone.
> 
> Probably sitting on "a pond" in Edna right now sleeping waiting for the next moon to bug out on ...


I imagine that there are a ton of birds on the Pierce if Sherrill has his ponds flooded up. I imagine once shooting time starts, gonna be a lot of birds moving around.


----------



## Rack Ranch

I hope when the shooting starts yall send them South... Scouted this morning and saw 12 birds total... better take some beer


----------



## RRfisher

Goose Lover said:


> I saw zero teal today near Collegport and Midfield.
> 
> Plenty of water on some moist soil units and they look great but nothing for ducks of any kind.


That's the exact report I just got.


----------



## perchjerk

I'm not too optimistic about this weekend. Last year was a phenomenal teal season for us. Based on what I'm seein right now I don't see how things could change drastically by Saturday. I've seen crazier things happen tho.


----------



## RRfisher

perchjerk said:


> I'm not too optimistic about this weekend. Last year was a phenomenal teal season for us. Based on what I'm seein right now I don't see how things could change drastically by Saturday. I've seen crazier things happen tho.


We keep telling ourselves once the shooting starts a ton of birds will start flying.


----------



## perchjerk

I'm telling myself the same thing haha


----------



## FINNFOWLER

MWP said:


> I imagine that there are a ton of birds on the Pierce if Sherrill has his ponds flooded up. I imagine once shooting time starts, gonna be a lot of birds moving around.


Yes he has and the water aint cheap!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu

Saw betweein 800 and 1,000 this morning as I brushed blinds. Let's hope they stay for breakfast!


----------



## outtotrout09

Notmuch up here in North Texas. Lots of dry ponds and closed boat ramps. We wont have the same hunting as last year. Last year was crazy up here! Dallas, Ellis and Kaufman County.


----------



## jenks13

outtotrout09 said:


> Notmuch up here in North Texas. Lots of dry ponds and closed boat ramps. We wont have the same hunting as last year. Last year was crazy up here! Dallas, Ellis and Kaufman County.


I'm seeing the same thing. Have a lease west of Denton. Plenty of food and water.... seen the same two teal for a week and nothing else.


----------



## bbridges

Beem scouting Conroe every evening this week. Been in Caney Creek and Cagle and haven't seen a single bird. Gonna be a while before the birds get here.


----------



## marshhunter

is it LST yet!?!









KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beachbumm

Who's ready for 6:35am?!?? Thats the question!?!


----------



## aquafowlr

Just finished putting the boys to bed and loading the truck. Thank God it's hunting season!!!


----------



## klimitd

Can't sleep. Always get this way before opener. Our field east of anahuac has some birds but our neighbors has a lot. I'm hoping like everyone else the shooting will stir them up! 7 hrs 54 mins!


----------



## JFolm

Everyone be safe...


----------



## letsgofishbro

My birds didn't show. Maybe Sundays guided hunt will pay off


----------



## clint623

No mercy guys! Take one for me. I have to work a 14 hr day but will be at it in the morning.







Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbumm

Only had 14 birds for 6 guys in Garwood didn't see alot of birds in the area. Haven't heard a real good report from anyone yet.


----------



## JFolm

I'm not going to lie I was blown away at the outcome of today for my crew.


----------



## beachbumm

How many JFolm?


----------



## JFolm

3 man limit, I wasn't very optimistic because none of us scouted and the reports here have been slim.


----------



## Jacinto

Saw:

three small flocks in Liberty County last week, while dove hunting.
one big flock in Waller County this week while doving (& a bunch of fulvous),
0 ducks @ Big Boggy yesterday.

Woulda gone to Big Boggy this morning, despite poor prospects, but skeeters were there are swarming too bad. My dog agrees.


----------



## Sabine Kayaker

Wow! Hunted "somebody's land" this morning, got beat to our spot, so we had a poor setup, but I was blown away by the number of birds we saw flying around. Definitely the most I've ever seen on opening morning. The best thing was it was our labs first hunt and he performed spectacularly.


----------



## capthunterdude

We managed two limits between 2 hunters. Not very many birds around, ut we the ones that committed pay the ultimate price. Last year we had birds galore. Not so much this year. We will be back out tomorrow. Oh, we hunted until 8. Typically we are back at the house by 730.


----------



## TexasSlam18

You hunted "somebody's land" Sabine kayaker? How did you get beat to YOUR Setup? Just curious..


----------



## Sabine Kayaker

TexasSlam18 said:


> You hunted "somebody's land" Sabine kayaker? How did you get beat to YOUR Setup? Just curious..


"Somebody's land" Jeff Foxworthy's the Incomplete Deerhunter reference

As far as our spot, not setup, we scouted the past week and it was the one bit of water we could find. I have driven past those fields multiple times every day and never seen anyone else scouting, but I guess either I hadn't seen these guys or they got really lucky. Oh well, first come... We set up two mojos on dry ground so I figured we wouldn't see anything close. I was fired up we got a few.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Way better than expected!*

Scouted Thursday only seen a couple groups of 3-4. Scouted Friday and seen probably 2-300. So I was expecting to shoot some on opener but not as many as usual.

Opener - We shot 27 between 7 shooters. Seen decent numbers on Saturday, but it was slow but steady.

Sunday - I was out saturday night and noticed the NE wind and 3/4 moon, so I was convinced we would have some birds show up saturday night. I was right, it was none stop shooting until we limited around 8. Seen a ton of birds flying.

We shot 7 limits between 7 shooters. One of the other groups on my property shot 2 bands that morning..

Danbury Area!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Few pics from hunts*

Here a couple pics


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited

*Teal*

Still seeing a few teal around Brazoria county, but nothing amazing.

Managed a 3 man Wednesday.. But didnt see a ton of birds.

This cold front and full moon should make this weekend amazing.

Good luck!


----------



## perchjerk

I sure hope so. This teal season has been one for the books for me. And not in a good way. Zero ducks so far granted, I didn't hunt mon-wed.


----------

